# Song of the Day



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

When I wake up in the morning almost always my first thought is a song....like a cloudy mist of a song but it's there. By the time I'm up and brushing my teeth it's locked in. I've accepted that there's got to be some kind of cosmic D.J. that is playing the soundtrack of my life and that these tunes must have some relevance or clues or guidance for the day. Sometimes it makes perfect sense and sometimes I'm like, WTH?? Today's song: 







What's your song of the day?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just a great Sunday song...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If I get the house sold and get on the road, I plan on creating a Van Morrison songbook of sorts. Listen to a different Van song every morning, write the lyrics in the songbook, and see what I discover that day that relates to the song. I find his work to be uplifting and spiritual. I think guys relate to Van more than women do. He makes it "OK" to feel deeply emotional about life.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One of my regular morning songs.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I flow.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One of my regular morning songs.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

RIP Lemmie


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One of my regular morning songs.


I snorted my drink all over the paperwork on the desk! I could have drowned!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Clem said:


> I flow.



For some reason as soon as I hit play on your video I thought of this song ?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One of my regular morning songs.


One of these days Alice we are going to have to hang out in real life!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> If I get the house sold and get on the road, I plan on creating a Van Morrison songbook of sorts. Listen to a different Van song every morning, write the lyrics in the songbook, and see what I discover that day that relates to the song. I find his work to be uplifting and spiritual. I think guys relate to Van more than women do. He makes it "OK" to feel deeply emotional about life.


My only issue with Van Morrison is that he mistakenly says "brown" eyed girl instead of "blue" eyed girl all the time. I wish he'd quit that!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> My only issue with Van Morrison is that he mistakenly says "brown" eyed girl instead of "blue" eyed girl all the time. I wish he'd quit that!!


His working title was brown skinned girl!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My "Got Stuff To Do" Monday tune

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I too often awake with a song rattling around in my head. I think these are songs that I have heard over the past days and I guess they just decide to come out and brighten my day. 

Love, love, love Van Morrison. Bright Side of the Road always makes me feel very happy. I love the scene in the film Micheal when they dance out of this world to this wonderful song. Reminds me of when I could dance like this. 






and of course Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> Love, love, love Van Morrison. Bright Side of the Road always makes me feel very happy. I love the scene in the film Micheal when they dance out of this world to this wonderful song. Reminds me of when I could dance like this.


Van is in his early 70's, still writing, singing, and touring. I thing his current stuff is as good as any he has ever written.

Every Time I See a River from his 2016 Album Keep Me Singing.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I do love Every Time I See a River. The man is not only a wonderful musician but a real poet and for some people age does not diminish talent.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I was feeling a bit maudlin this am, thinking about my "dear departed" and out came the Hollies.



 then Nilsson 



 She's been gone 5 and a half years and it 's like yesterday. xo Deanne .


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not a coffee drinker but a few minutes with 5 Finger Death Punch will inspire your morning..
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> One of these days Alice we are going to have to hang out in real life!!


Have someone on standby to pay your bail.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Weekend starting now! 



 a major regret in my life, I never paid attention to her ,until she passed. My loss.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Have someone on standby to pay your bail.


Were counting on you for the BFF!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Were counting on you for the BFF!


I'l be waiting for the call.
It's always best to be prepared.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Love this bass player. His solo on this tune us groov-tastic!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Huge fan of people who feel every note they're singing or playing..so much so that they don't give a rip about how contorted their bodies and especially faces get when in the moment. Joe Cocker and Joe Walsh being probably the best examples lol! Love it!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Love this bass player. His solo on this tune us groov-tastic!


I thought I posted a live perf. Dang it! Here's a better one.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Sunday morning Blink 182 for me


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> Sunday morning Blink 182 for me


They haven't released a new album since 2016 but I read they're working on new material so hopefully soon!


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Ahh, Sunday, a weekly reminder.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is one of those days...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

miggyb said:


>


Your song made me feel like sitting around a campfire.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

jonathan Edwards the shanty is played every Friday at 5pm on a local radio station. its known as the Friday song. they have been playing it for over thirty years. joe


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Lucinda turned me on, to one of my previous posts, Blaze Foley.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I thought I saw her in a crowd one confused day. 



 It was a perfect day. I'm done, loved this thread, helped me in a bad month. Thank you


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If you can't bounce your foot to that your volume icon has an X in it...
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


>


I like this one for two reasons,I love the song and the name Sammi....The Sammi people are some of my ancestors...


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Who lives in/near a small town? From our very favorite TV series, "Northern Exposure."


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

https://www.vitalmx.com/forums/Moto...s-latest-music-video-My-Bikes-Too-Lit,1343630


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


>


My son was standing by me when I started playing this and is now on itunes looking for Mason Ramsey. Perfect timing! Been working with Hunter on pitch training and he gets frustrated so this was very needed. Great song and adorable young man with a great musical future ahead of him. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't Think Twice, It's Alright


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a full concert live streamed from Berlin. Reina Del Cid is the name of the singer and also her band based out of Minneapolis. She and her guitar player, Toni, are touring Europe as a duo. Toni plays the most beautiful guitar I have ever heard. You may have to click speaker to turn sound on.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156370815730479


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Whoever made this video did not know how to spell "Earle."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


"sockittome! sockittome! sockittome! sockittome! Love me some Aretha.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just stumbled on this band. WOW


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> Just stumbled on this band. WOW


Wow is right!! I dig it!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Hard to believe this song was the top song, 50 years ago, today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

haypoint said:


> Hard to believe this song was the top song, 50 years ago, today.


Well...at least back then they had a real horn sections and not a synthesized fakes that came out of a computer...silver lining.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Marcus King has a real horn section.

This song is definitely appropriate for Single Tree.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> Marcus King has a real horn section.
> 
> This song is definitely appropriate for Single Tree.


That's true!!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Marc Broussard with his dad on guitar. His dad played with a Swamp Pop group called the Boogie Kings which was known for their horn section and fantastic singers. You may remember Marc from his hit Home back in 2005. It's really surprising he hasn't charted recently.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The Boogie Kings in 1965. I was lucky enough to be a teenager in Louisiana when Swamp Pop was at its peak. The legal drinking age was 18, but as my uncle said "if you can reach the counter to give them your quarter, they will give you a beer". We were going to nightclubs when we were 16, so I got to hear a lot of great music.






The Boogie Kings were an all white band and Cookie and the Cupcakes were an all black band, but they both played Swamp Pop.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sometimes I'd like to dedicate this song to myself!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> Marc Broussard with his dad on guitar. His dad played with a Swamp Pop group called the Boogie Kings which was known for their horn section and fantastic singers. You may remember Marc from his hit Home back in 2005. It's really surprising he hasn't charted recently.


I absolutely love it when someone starts singing and you'd never in a hundred years expect to hear what comes out of them..this guy is another example of just that. Wow..I love it!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156167192403387


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


>





miggyb said:


>


And, then there's Israel Kamakawiwo'ole doing a medley of the last two songs that were posted.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

It's been a long week.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Reina and Toni from Reina del Cid and Josh and Carson from The Other Favorites combined for a show and recorded their version of Stuck in the Middle with You.






Josh and Toni (both excellent guitar players) doing Butter and Eggs


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am self employed. NOT having a good day.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=682844642100326


"nuff said.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I could not resist here's one.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Strange but this is one of my favorite songs and it was from 2006 most of my listening music is from the 60's
 
3:57


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This is my (and my granddaughter's) favorite video of Elsa's "Let it Go"


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

A RnR dream team. Man, I was fortunate, to live through such creative times!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just pick our first Cherokee Purple of the season! Yummmmmm!


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Happy Friday!


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I got the good word yesterday, my obligation ,to my place of employment,will end 09212018. It started as a 3/4 month mercy mission to both my daughter, my workplace, and admittedly , for myself. Chips in place, ducks are in a row, I'm ready this time:


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

My favorite hymns: 



 



 



 Have a peaceful Sunday!


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Didn't get my doggie out in time, and have booted my coffee, twice. Of course, I didn't move it the first time. Well, here we go: 



 Have a good day!


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

AZSongBird1973 said:


>


Lately this is very much in mind......


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I have a family reunion of sorts, today. An estranged oldest boy (45 yrs old) a daughter-in-law I have never met and a five year old grand daughter, I have only seen in pics. I don't know if my boys really understand, my relationship with their Mom.I have suffered the slings and arrowa( some well deserved,some not). I have always kept my mouth shut, although I had to remind her a time or two, that I would appreciate the same consideration. I have backup, though. My stepdaughter and 2 grand daughters will be there also. My youngest boy is still a work in progress. 



 Fingers crossed, for me, please.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fingers and toes crossed, miggyb. I hope all goes well. 

The song works too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can't remember if I posted this before.....


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Fingers and toes crossed, miggyb. I hope all goes well.
> 
> The song works too.


Thanks for the kind words, IP. Everything went wonderful, yesterday!


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I've heard and sang this song a thousand times.Today I listened, my wife's last days all came into focus. Chemo was done, Hospice was in every other day, and she kept telling me she was going to beat it.I did my best to smile, I'm ashamed I failed. Does this ever,ever end? I go back home to Missouri, the end of next week. That's where I will lay her to rest andI hope to find peace, for myself. To those I have insulted ,in the pit, I apologize for venting my rage. It was convenient,for me. Some of you were just in the line of fire To my friend(s) Thank you, for kind words and support. I will never forget.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Miggyb, my heartfelt condolences


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

miggyb said:


> I've heard and sang this song a thousand times.Today I listened, my wife's last days all came into focus. Chemo was done, Hospice was in every other day, and she kept telling me she was going to beat it.I did my best to smile, I'm ashamed I failed. Does this ever,ever end? I go back home to Missouri, the end of next week. That's where I will lay her to rest andI hope to find peace, for myself. To those I have insulted ,in the pit, I apologize for venting my rage. It was convenient,for me. Some of you were just in the line of fire To my friend(s) Thank you, for kind words and support. I will never forget.


I'm so sorry. I hope you find the peace you need.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Terri said:


> Miggyb, my heartfelt condolences





Irish Pixie said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope you find the peace you need.


 Thank you very much. It's not like it happened yesterday, just can't shake it and listening to that song just made it all kick in. Never thought I'd be the last one standing. But, here I am.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Seems appropriate as of late....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

miggyb said:


> I've heard and sang this song a thousand times.Today I listened, my wife's last days all came into focus. Chemo was done, Hospice was in every other day, and she kept telling me she was going to beat it.I did my best to smile, I'm ashamed I failed. Does this ever,ever end? I go back home to Missouri, the end of next week. That's where I will lay her to rest andI hope to find peace, for myself. To those I have insulted ,in the pit, I apologize for venting my rage. It was convenient,for me. Some of you were just in the line of fire To my friend(s) Thank you, for kind words and support. I will never forget.


I am so sorry for your loss. That's difficult to go through. Don't kick yourself over those final days. You were there for/with her those final days and I am certain she would not want you to feel that you failed. Again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

Oh I love this one I’m sure you guys have heard it ! Cheers


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I got up this morning and turned on the radio to the local country station as I started my coffee I noticed the station was off the air so I put the album with this old classic on the turntable until the station came back on. The song may be 86 years old but regardless what the morning paper or TV news has to offer, starting my day with this reminds me that as far as my little corner of this rock goes, if I don't like what's in the paper, after a cursory reading it can go to the dogs emergency potty tray paper reserve as we start our days doings.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

miggyb said:


> I've heard and sang this song a thousand times.Today I listened, my wife's last days all came into focus. Chemo was done, Hospice was in every other day, and she kept telling me she was going to beat it.I did my best to smile, I'm ashamed I failed. Does this ever,ever end? I go back home to Missouri, the end of next week. That's where I will lay her to rest andI hope to find peace, for myself. To those I have insulted ,in the pit, I apologize for venting my rage. It was convenient,for me. Some of you were just in the line of fire To my friend(s) Thank you, for kind words and support. I will never forget.


There are times when words are inadequate, and this is one of those times. That said, as you deal with all the complex emotions that go with such a loss, remember that you have people who care, people who will listen, and people who will remind you that there will be a better day even if today isn't that day.

Wishing you a good day would be about the most obtuse thing I could say, so I will leave you with my encouragement not to feel alone, and to feel the love of each and every person who cares as you work your way through this difficult time.


----------

